# Forever Falco



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

Goodbye by friend,
My precious friend and protector is gone... see you at the bridge.
Our time was too short, my memories precious and painful...
Mawdy'sMom


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss and I completely sympathize with your pain. 

There is an essay called "Living Love" which I find to be very comforting after the death of a beloved companion.

Hopefully my Remo will meet up with your Falco and they can keep each other company at the Bridge.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

thinking of you and Waldo.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of Falco's passing.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh, Karen, I am so sorry to hear of Falco's passing. I was so glad that you were able to have him and so sad that he has physically left your side. 

Lea - is this it?
*The Fourth Day*

*by Martin Scot Kosins *

If you ever love an animal, there are three days in your life you will always remember.
The first is a day, blessed with happiness, when you bring home your young new friend.
You may have spent weeks deciding on a breed. You may have asked numerous opinions of many vets, or done long research in finding a breeder. Or, perhaps in a fleeting moment, you may have just chosen that silly looking mutt in a shelter ... simply because something in its eyes reached your heart.
But when you bring that chosen pet home, and watch it explore, and claim its special place in your hall or frontroom - and when you feel it brush against you for the first time - it instills a feeling of pure love you will carry with you through the many years to come.

The second day will occur eight or nine or ten years later.
It will be a day like any other. Routine and unexceptional. But, for a surprising instant, you will look at your longtime friend and see age where you once saw youth.
You will see slow deliberate steps where you once saw energy.
And you will see sleep where you once saw activity.
So you will begin to adjust your friend's diet - and you may add a pill or two to her food.
And you may feel a growing fear deep within yourself, which bodes of a coming emptiness.
And you will feel this uneasy feeling, on and off, until the third day finally arrives.

And on this day - if your friend and God have not decided for you, then you will be faced with making a decision of your own - on behalf of your lifelong friend, and with the guidance of your own deepest Spirit.
But whichever way your friend eventually leaves you - you will feel as alone as a single star in the dark night sky.

If you are wise, you will let the tears flow as freely and as often as they must. And if you are typical, you will find that not many in your circle of family or human friends will be able to understand your grief, or comfort you.
But if you are true to the love of the pet you cherished through the many joyfilled years, you may find that a soul - a bit smaller in size than your own - seems to walk with you, at times, during the lonely days to come.
And at moments when you least expect anything out of the ordinary to happen, you may feel something brush against your leg - very very lightly.
And looking down at the place where your dear, perhaps dearest, friend used to lay - you will remember those three significant days.
The memory will most likely be painful, and leave an ache in your heart -
As time passes the ache will come and go as if it has a life of its own.
You will both reject it and embrace it, and it may confuse you.
If you reject it, it will depress you.
If you embrace it, it will deepen you.
Either way, it will still be an ache.

But there will be, I assure you, a fourth day when - along with the memory of your pet - and piercing through the heaviness in your heart -there will come a realization that belongs only to you.
It will be as unique and strong as our relationship with each animal we have loved, and lost.
This realization takes the form of a Living Love -
Like the heavenly scent of a rose that remains after the petals have wilted, this Love will remain and grow - and be there for us to remember.
It is a Love we have earned.
It is the legacy our pets leave us when they go -
And it is a gift we may keep with us as long as we live.
It is a Love which is ours alone -
And until we ourselves leave, perhaps to join our Beloved Pets -

It is a Love that we will always possess.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Hugs from a heart that understands.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm deeply sorry for your loss of our Falco.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Yep Jean - that is it. I know that most folks have read all of the Rainbow Bridge writings, but I think that Living Love gives a bit of a different perspective. 

Thanks kindly for posting it!

I hope it brings a bit of comfort to Falco's mom.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP dear friend.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

"Living Love" was so touching. I love it. Gave me chills. So sorry for your loss. I have recently been through it, also. Hardest thing ever. Take care.
RIP Falco


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

Thank you all.. A special thanks to you Jean for the lovely poem...
Karen
Waiting at the bridge:
Mawdy
Falco

P.S. So glad to hear that Annalise is still doing so well..you are a miracle worker!!!


----------

